#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  修訂會員註冊條款

## 狼王白牙

修訂會員註冊時的同意聲明(2005年10月13日)

列出目前的新條款如下, 並附上舊條款以茲對照

如有異議請於公佈一星期內提出反映, 否則視同接受本條款內容

*[*]新條款:*



*[*]舊條款:*

----------

